# Dormant descaler?



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,

So last night I made my housemate a cup of tea from the hot tap on my Fracino Cherub - the milk curdled and we assumed it was off so I went out today and bought milk.

When I turned on the Cherub today it filled the tank and started to heat up and then sounded the alarm and cut out. I rang Fracino and on telling them I'd recently descaled they suggested a bit of scale might have caused a blockage.

I tried turning it on again a couple hours later after a brief prayer and it came to life but then the missus pointed out that the hot water I'd used to heat the cups was green (I'm partially colour blind). Surely enough the water curdled milk again.

I descaled about a fortnite ago, ran three tanks of clean water through all the outlets and everything has been fine until now.

Any suggestions on how this could have happened and what the chances are of corrosion in my boiler as a result?

Thanks for reading - having a slight panic!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds as if there is still a residue of d/scaler still in the tank, hence the curdled milk.

Not familiar with the M/ch, is there any provision for draining ?

Failing that just keep flushing until clear. Put splash of milk in drained water to see when water is clear.

I am sure a member with this model will give further information.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the response carajillo - any ideas how the descaler hasn't evidenced itself until now?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Just dip a fingertip in the drawn off water & taste it....you'll know when the m/c water is clear of descaler.....


----------

